# WEIRD Behavior



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I think this warrants a vet visit urgently.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, have your girl seen by your Vet as soon as possible.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Maybe she has a bad tooth? I agree, a vet visit should happen soon.


----------



## Deano90 (Feb 5, 2021)

cwag said:


> Maybe she has a bad tooth? I agree, a vet visit should happen soon.


I thought of this, but every once in a while, she'll eat apiece of a hard dog biscuit. I've tried bottled water and even melted snow, but she still only prefers to "drink" only snow. Yesterday she ate about a cup of ground beef and rice, but today won't touch it. Right now I'm strapped for cash , so I can't bring her to the vet. I assume they will want to do a blood test, which gets expensive. I wonder if anyone has had experience with a dog having a stroke? She walks fine and seems to have all her coordination, but since she seems scared of her food and water, I'm wondering if that could be something? Any advice or ideas are very welcome. Thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you're in the situation where you are strapped for cash. 
Is the Vet you take her to your regular Vet? Sometimes Vets will work with their long time clients with a payment plan or you could apply for Care Credit. 

Something is going on with your girl and I don't think you'll be able to find out what it is without taking her to your Vet for bloodwork and an exam.


----------

